# Coosa 2014 vs Coosa Yak Attack Edition



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I am in the market for a new river kayak as i'm in the process of trying to sell my FB Trophy 126. I am looking at a Jackson Coosa and have been comparing it to the Yak Attack Edition. Besides the sweet color scheme, here are the differences that I found on the Jackson website:

*The Coosa:*

Some Key Features: 
	Lockable bow and stern hatches that can store fishing rods up to 11ft
	Day hatch for accessories
	Adjustable foot pegs
	23 inch wide, non slick standing platform
	Drag chain/anchor recess
	Rod stagers and flush mount rod holders
	Paddle stager and paddle holder
	Cup holder
	Tackle storage under seat
	Replaceable skid plate on keel
	Large tankwell with bungee
	Superlinear polyethylene hull
	New closeable underside pocket/rod stager on underside of seat
	New heavy duty seat attachment bar
	New silver Jackson Kayak logo
What it comes with:
	Elite patented hi/lo seat, with new underside pocket
	RAM 2007 Rod Holder
	RAM Tube Jr
	2 x RAM ¼-20 X .5 Tough Ball (1.5)
	GoPro Mount
	Stand Assist Strap
	Safety Flag
	JK Nalgene water bottle
	JK Sticker
	Elite Seat Pouch
	Jackson Kayak adjustable/removable lumbar support

*The Coosa Yak Attack Version:*

	All parts included in Standard Coosa except RAM 2007 holder, plus:
	(2)x 12 YakAttack Spectralite Geartracks in orange
	JK VisiCarbon Pole (Light & Flag Pole)
	(2) Zooka Tubes
	YakAttack 1.5 Screwball
	PanFish Portrait Camera Mount

So, all and all it looks like you get:
- 1 more rod holder (subtract the 2007 holder and get 2 zooka rod holders) 
-You get geartracks on each side. 
- A pole
-screwball 
-Camera mount

I don't know...is it really worth the extra couple hundred bucks? Not sure if i'd use the panfish portrait camera mount. Also, wouldn't really need the visicarbon pole most of the time where I would be fishing it. Thoughts?

Also, where do you put your fish finder battery on the coosas?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

For me, there was never any attraction to the Yak Attack package. None of the features were on my hot list and I was uninspired by the color.

I doubt though that this was just a random choice to put this package together. It will probably be a hit with some anglers.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You'll probably spend that and more on rigging your kayak...and if you get that already installed...why not? It's not like your buying someone's half rigged kayak...The stuff they are putting on there is professionally done already...just my 2 cents 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Looking closely at the pictures online. It looks like they both have 5 1/4-20 by 1/2'' mounting areas for any ram ball you would want to put on there. Many people may like the tracks, but there are two mounts up at the right and left, and then one right in front of you and two behind you. Some anglers might go for it, but I think I would rather go the traditional route, then put rod holders in each of those areas instead of a camera mount, flag, etc. I can then tote a net, three rods, and a fish finder on the center mount with no real issues. Wouldn't even need a crate at that point, and rods would probably be safer as well. I think I just made my decision.

Do the 2013 models have all five mounting areas, though? Or is that new to 2014?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol...I'm a hobie guy so I have no idea...sorry 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think I just found that answer as well actually! Lol. Here's a link to the video by Drew Gregory that's not the standard promo video but talks about the 2013 models. They do have all 5 mounting areas. Don't really see a huge benefit going up to the 2014 if you can find a nice deal on a 2013 still. Color would be the only factor.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorro and I both ordered yak attack coosas. For me I mainly wanted the color. Also I will use the panfish portrait. I like that the tracks are already installed. I will use the visicarbon pro mainly with my other boat when I'm night fishing on lakes (it's a little nicer than my Scotty light). Doubt I'll be night fishing in the coosa much as I usually night fish on bigger lakes. If you're gonna use the extra items and like the color it's worth it. I will likely mount my ff on a ram ball on the access on the center console. I'll run a ram transducer arm off one of the tracks and I'll secure my battery box somewhere in the front hatch. Haven't decided if I'll be able to run the wires under the hatch cover or if I'll install a little electrical port on the console yet.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

good discussion.. had the same questions about the yak attack value.. thanks guys. I think i am going to be a coosa guy too.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Like Yakkin stated...we ordered YakAttack. My main reason is that I wanted the extra tracks without installing them myself. The extra rod holders are something i would have purchased later on so that's an additional feature that I liked. As for the color...eh, it isn't my first option but it will work.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorro said:


> Like Yakkin stated...we ordered YakAttack. My main reason is that I wanted the extra tracks without installing them myself. The extra rod holders are something i would have purchased later on so that's an additional feature that I liked. As for the color...eh, it isn't my first option but it will work.


You just don't like the orange you freaking steelers fan!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> You just don't like the orange you freaking steelers fan!


 it is a browns/bengals theme yak. I'll definitely put a few Steelers touches on it.

Now, yellow jacket Big Rig will be a nice addition.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just talked to a Coosa dealer tonight on the phone. He said the 13's and 14's are the same exact boat. I believe he is correct. The 2013's might only be 31.5'' wide while the 2014s are 32'' wide. But either way, the 2014s still are the same basic layout as the 13's and he said that the only reason they are selling for more is because they give you a couple more accessories with the 2014 models.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Zorro said:


> it is a browns/bengals theme yak. I'll definitely put a few *Steelers* touches on it.
> 
> Now, yellow jacket Big Rig will be a nice addition.


Zorro, from what i've read of your posts on here I thought you were a good guy...might have changed my mind now...c'mon man!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Zorro, from what i've read of your posts on here I thought you were a good guy...might have changed my mind now...c'mon man!


Ha! I'm a western pa guy...I'm born with it


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

The hull is unchanged between 2013-2014 models. Only differences are color options and the added accessory of the lumbar support which you can buy if you want it. Let me know when you pick that thing up northern!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yakkin4bass I think you need to get on Jacksons fishing team lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Yakkin4bass I think you need to get on Jacksons fishing team lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol! If I could only make a living doing it!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Same here...same here for everyone on ogf lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> good discussion.. had the same questions about the yak attack value.. thanks guys. I think i am going to be a coosa guy too.


Old Rookie, what type of water are you going to fish? The only reason I say this is that I know that guys like Yakkin4bass and I both have (or will have) an inland reservoir boat to pair up with the coosa, which is a river boat. If you are going to be on lakes, reservoirs, etc. then the coosa is not what you want. I'm pairing a cuda 14 up with a coosa to cover all types of water. But, if I had only one boat to buy, it would be a cuda 12. Those things have the tracking of the cuda 14 and don't give up much speed, but they will also give you some manuverability in the rivers at 12'6'' long, rather than 14'3'' like the cuda 14. Also, the coosa on a reservoir will get blown around in circles by wind, and you will do the dog-tail paddling as it's not a straight tracker. Just be sure of the boat for what you buy it for. So if you're looking to get on both types of water, look hard at the cuda 12. Heck you are probably a river guy and i'm just wasting your time lol.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Northern.... I am not any kind of guy. just got started fishing last fall.. and just getting my first kayak. I think I will use in in local rivers, inlets, resevoirs and small lakes. eveeryone has been suggesting Coosa but have to try some out. I won't do much on lakes very much offshore.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Gotcha. Well I hope you find the right one!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks Northern... I will try some out this spring and I am sure I will get lots of advice. Hope you and some others can give me a few lessons/tips. thanks again.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Old rookie if your on all those types of water I don't think I would get a coosa. It's a river yak. Yes you can use it on any water but it will only shine on rivers and creeks. Do some research and test paddle some stuff if you can.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Old rookie if your on all those types of water I don't think I would get a coosa. It's a river yak. Yes you can use it on any water but it will only shine on rivers and creeks. Do some research and test paddle some stuff if you can.


Old Rookie, that's kind of what I was saying before, and I do agree with Boosted. Let us know what you ultimately decide on!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks guys... will keep you in the loop on progress.


----------

